# Not sure I understand the change in rental forums



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 10, 2006)

I am confused about cancelling subscription to last minute rentals. I'm tired and maybe I'm not reading this correctly, but won't rentals offered and rentals wanted still come up under new posts and also be available as topics?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 10, 2006)

That is talking about SUBSCRIPTIONS.  You can subscribe to a forum to have it shown in your user control panel.  You can also configure it to send you email notifications of new posts.  This has nothing to do with normal access to the forums via other normal channels.

Last Minute Rentals is no longer a forum that contains messages.  LMR is only a shell that contains two subforums.   If you have a *subscription* to LMR, it will show/notifiy you of any new messages posted to LMR, but there won't be any.

The new forums, Rentals Offered and Rentals Wanted, are where the new messages are being posted.  If you want to be notified of these posts, you must subscribe to one or both of these forums themselves.  You can do this via the Forum Tools pulldown menu while in the forum.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 13, 2006)

*Seperation - Of Posts*

The seperation of want to rent vs FOR rent is awsome, keep up the good work


----------

